
Internet Explorer 11 getting SPDY support - cleverjake
http://withinwindows.com/within-windows/2013/4/1/blues-clues-internet-explorer-11-getting-spdy-support
======
DigitalSea
Better late than never I guess. It has taken 11 versions, but Microsoft is
finally starting to catch-up and adopt established web standard protocols and
features. The fact they implemented silent auto-updating a while ago hopefully
helps with the uptake.

~~~
Justsignedup
No, it won't be available for windows xp or vista or 7. However every other
browser will be. I will still be coding towards IE8 for the next like 2-3
years till everyone leaves windows xp, which is currently the most popular
version of IE, which means really simple css which makes life ridiculously
easy like nth-child and last-child won't be available to me.

